# setting up wireless networking[solved I guess]

## ocean

Hi, I'm very lost trying to setup my wireless, first of all my iwconfig doesn't work, and I tried to setup wpa_supplicant, but that wasn't straight forward either, so I have absolutely no clue what to do, this is what I get for lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

07:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

07:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

07:06.3 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

07:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)

```

Please help me understand what is going on, and what I should do to establish wireless connection, thanks.Last edited by ocean on Sun Nov 11, 2007 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Wireless networking in Gentoo  can be a bit overwhelming, but trust me once you know how it works you can do it with your eyes closed. I suspect your wifi card doesn't have a Linux driver, am I right? Which protection do you have on your network (none, wep or wpa)?

----------

## freelight

You have an Intel 3945 wireless chip. That one needs its driver to be installed. 

```
emerge ipw3945 ipw3945d

echo "ipw3945" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

Once that's done, your wireless chip should be recognized as eth1. (The wired eithernet port is eth0.)

I have the same chip in my laptop, here's my (working) /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="my home network"

        psk="my password"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        priority=1

}

network={

        ssid="my school's network"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=10

}

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=99

}
```

In my file, the first network is wpa-psk and the second one is unsecured. The third entry is a catch-all in case my preferred wireless networks aren't in range and another unsecured wireless network is. The priority is just that - which order it will try to connect in (with 1 being first).

If you need more details about wpa supplicant, take a look at the man page:

```
man wpa_supplicant.conf
```

I highly recommend running a WPA encrypted network and setting a good passphrase. (WPA-PSK isn't the most secure form of WPA, but it does what it's supposed to do.) With that, you can use the first entry in the wpa_supplicant.conf file I posted here and just insert your ssid and passphrase where appropriate. 

Once that's done, edit /etc/conf.d/net. Add the following line:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"
```

Make sure no other lines regarding eth1 are in that file. Lastly,

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

After installing the driver you could also use Knetworkmanager which provides an easy gui for configuring your wifi.

----------

## freelight

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

> After installing the driver you could also use Knetworkmanager which provides an easy gui for configuring your wifi.

 

True, but if you just need to set your configuration once, editing the config file directly is simpler. If you need to jump from network to network on a regular basis, then yes, a gui network manager can help.

----------

## ocean

I have to try it tomorrow, I'm not sure what type of wireless security I have on my router, I'll see if I can figure that one out, but before I try it out, for the ssid name do I have to put the actual name or just something that you can recognize? and also what does pairwise and group mean? you said if I jump from network to network quite a bit then maybe I should consider a gui manager to help me, but i also noticed that the program is called Knetworkmanager, is that a KDE application? can I use it even if I'm using gnome? One more thing, what is the packet i need to emerge to get iwconfig? Thanks for the help.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *ocean wrote:*   

> I have to try it tomorrow, I'm not sure what type of wireless security I have on my router,

 

For testing your wifi connection you might wnat to consider switching security off (for a short while). When you can connect to your wireless network turn the security back on (wpa is recommended).

 *Quote:*   

> I'll see if I can figure that one out, but before I try it out, for the ssid name do I have to put the actual name or just something that you can recognize?

 

Any name will suffice. My essid is: Gentoo_Linux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and also what does pairwise and group mean?

 

That I don't know.

 *Quote:*   

> you said if I jump from network to network quite a bit then maybe I should consider a gui manager to help me, but i also noticed that the program is called Knetworkmanager, is that a KDE application? can I use it even if I'm using gnome?

 

Knetworkmanager should work fine in gnome. Remember that if you use Knetworkmanager you don't have to configure anything in in wpa_suppliant an d conf/net. Knetworkmanager uses it own files. Here how to use it:

# /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

# rc-update add NetworkManager default

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4#doc_chap3
> 
> One more thing, what is the packet i need to emerge to get iwconfig? Thanks for the help.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4#doc_chap3

----------

## ocean

I have emerged NetworkManager, and I tried to connect to my router wirelessly both with security enabled and disabled, both didn't work, what can I do now?

----------

## freelight

 *ocean wrote:*   

> I have emerged NetworkManager, and I tried to connect to my router wirelessly both with security enabled and disabled, both didn't work, what can I do now?

 

First of all, make sure your wireless drivers are loaded. See if lsmod lists ipw3945. emerge wireless-tools (this will make iwconfig available). Then run iwconfig and see if it detects your wireless chip (it whould be eth1). If it does, and security is disabled, iwconfig eth1 essid your-essid-here should be enough.

----------

## ocean

lsmod does list ipw3945, but when i try to connect with iwconfig while having the security disabled, it still doesn't work

----------

## ocean

Can anyone help me please?

Thanks.

----------

## ocean

This computer is my working computer, I have to use it on a daily basis, not having wireless limits where I can use it at, it's a huge pain not having a fully operational computer, I would appreciate it very much if you can help me get my wireless working.

----------

## jexxie

Please try connecting to the wireless router again, with security enabled if that's what you'd like to end up with.  Connect to the ESSID, and try to dhcp an IP address.

If it's not working, please provide the error messages you've received, and the pertinent dmesg output so we can help you -- saying "it's not working" isn't going to go anywhere.

Help us help you.

----------

## ocean

dmesg output

```
Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 (root@gentoolappy) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Mon Nov 5 16:25:52 GMT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005f670000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005f670000 - 000000005f686000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005f686000 - 000000005f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005f700000 - 0000000060000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

630MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6570

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 390768) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   390768

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   390768

On node 0 totalpages: 390768

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 1260 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 160132 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F64C0, 0014 (r0 TOSINV)

ACPI: RSDT 5F67E15F, 0048 (r1 TOSINV Capell00  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 5F685DEE, 0074 (r1 TOSINV CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: DSDT 5F67F856, 6598 (r1 TOSINV CALISTGA  6040000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: FACS 5F686FC0, 0040

ACPI: APIC 5F685E62, 0068 (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: HPET 5F685ECA, 0038 (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG 5F685F02, 003C (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: BOOT 5F685FD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 5F685F70, 0068 (r1 TOSINV   APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: SSDT 5F67F203, 064F (r1 SataRe  SataPri     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 5F67EB71, 0692 (r1 SataRe  SataSec     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 5F67E1A7, 04F6 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 68000000 (gap: 60000000:80000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 387716

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1729.152 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1542580k/1563072k available (2508k kernel code, 19288k reserved, 666k data, 272k init, 645568k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4e000 - 0xfffff000   ( 708 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0420000 - 0xc0464000   ( 272 kB)

      .data : 0xc0373340 - 0xc0419d44   ( 666 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0373340   (2508 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3461.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=17305839)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00002940 0000c189 00000000 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 14k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz stepping 08

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3458.12 BogoMIPS (lpj=17290600)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00002940 0000c189 00000000 00000000

CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz stepping 08

Total of 2 processors activated (6919.28 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=57

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: Please test with "acpi_osi=!Linux"

Please send dmidecode to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Firmware left 0000:07:08.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: d8000000-d9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d2000000-d3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: da000000-dbffffff

  PREFETCH window: d4000000-d5ffffff

PCI: Bus 8, cardbus bridge: 0000:07:06.0

  IO window: 00004400-000044ff

  IO window: 00004800-000048ff

  PREFETCH window: 68000000-6bffffff

  MEM window: 6c000000-6fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: dc000000-dc0fffff

  PREFETCH window: 68000000-6bffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:07:06.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

NET: Registered protocol family 2

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2444k freed

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

intel_rng: FWH not detected

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0k

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHV2120BH PL, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K16A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 > hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 272k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xdc444000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x0

synaptics: Toshiba Satellite A105 detected, limiting rate to 40pps.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x00001880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:06.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[dc006000-dc0067ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

libata version 2.21 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.11

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: 0x1F0 IDE port busy

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: 0x170 IDE port busy

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: no available legacy port

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00080da0d1448f90]

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xdc005000, irq 21, MAC addr 00:A0:D1:44:8F:90

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:07:06.0 [1179:ff10]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:07:06.0, mfunc 0x01a01b22, devctl 0x66

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 18

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#07) from #07 to #0b

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x4000 - 0x4fff

cs: IO port probe 0x4000-0x4fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xdc000000 - 0xdc0fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x68000000 - 0x6bffffff

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

eth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

ok, I have tried to use iwconfig, given it a essid and a interface name, then use dhcpcd to connect, it would connect, well, at least not give me any errors but when I ping something, it just tells me that it's a unknown host

I have also tried wpa_supplicant, that doesn't work either, everytime when I run it, it just hangs there, this is what it outputs:

```
Trying to associate with 00:1a:70:f7:2c:03 (SSID='home-network' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:1a:70:f7:2c:03

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1a:70:f7:2c:03 completed (auth) [id=2 id_str=]
```

this is what iwconfig eth1 gives me:

```
eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"home-network"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:70:F7:2C:03   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=96/100  Signal level=-31 dBm  Noise level=-32 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:192119   Missed beacon:0
```

I don't really understand how I'm supposed to get my internet working, or what to check to know what's wrong with it, so you have to tell me what I have to do, or I wouldn't really know what to do, I'm still trying to learn all this. and thanks for helping

----------

## albright

When you used iwconfig and got a connection, and

then used dhcpcd, what was the ip address you

received (use the ifconfig command)?

----------

## ocean

I'm not sure which one is the address, so here's the ifconfig output

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:D1:44:8F:90  

          inet addr:169.254.195.202  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:83:DD:CA  

          inet addr:198.82.19.200  Bcast:198.82.19.255  Mask:255.255.252.0

          inet6 addr: fec0::a:213:2ff:fe83:ddca/64 Scope:Site

          inet6 addr: 2002:c652:494a:a:213:2ff:fe83:ddca/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2002:c652:1332:a:213:2ff:fe83:ddca/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:2ff:fe83:ddca/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7820 errors:0 dropped:1184 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:31 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1197771 (1.1 Mb)  TX bytes:2625 (2.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:da000000-da000fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:828 (828.0 b)  TX bytes:828 (828.0 b)

```

and the iwconfig for the same wireless network

```
eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"VT_WLAN"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.447 GHz  Access Point: 00:11:20:9C:36:10   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=85/100  Signal level=-51 dBm  Noise level=-51 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1262   Missed beacon:0

```

Thanks for helping!

----------

## albright

so you've got an ip address. Give us the print out of

the /etc/resolv.conf file ...

and try to give us the output of 

route -n

as well.

----------

## ocean

here's /etc/resolv.conf

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth1

nameserver 198.82.247.66

nameserver 198.82.247.34
```

and here's the output for route -n

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

198.82.16.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.252.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         198.82.16.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

```

Thanks.

----------

## ocean

I have just found out that I can actually connect to the wireless in school, it's the router at home that I cannot connect to, the essid that says "VT_WLAN" is school, and the ones that says "home-network" is home, so I'm going to post my ifconfig that I get when I tries to connect to the router at home and other stuff.

ifconfig:

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:D1:44:8F:90  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:d1ff:fe44:8f90/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3352 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3264 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3354058 (3.1 Mb)  TX bytes:388171 (379.0 Kb)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:83:DD:CA  

          inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:2ff:fe83:ddca/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:16 errors:19 dropped:4273 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:111794 (109.1 Kb)  TX bytes:2710 (2.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:da000000-da000fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:82 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:82 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:7969 (7.7 Kb)  TX bytes:7969 (7.7 Kb)
```

resolv.conf does not have anything in it

route -n:

```
# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

Thanks.

----------

## mjf55

Looks to me like you are almost there.  Both eth0 and eth1 have valid private address setups

```
eth0  -> inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 

eth1  -> inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 
```

A blank resolv_conf is a problem.  If using dhcp, and the name servers are being provided by the dhcp server, then add:

```
echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" >> resolv_conf  
```

(assuming your router is set to address 192.168.0.1)

If you need to provide nameserver information, substitute 192.168.0.1 with the ip address of your Internet Provides Name Server (usually found in the router)

Your route table looks ok for eth0.  If you use eth1 as your wireless, you need a gateway for it.

```
route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth1
```

I hope this helps.

----------

## ocean

I haven't tried it yet, I'll try that when I get home, I have a few question though, because I use the wireless at school a lot too, so by setting that gateway to my wireless device would it affect me if I'm trying to connect at school? And also if I try to connect with security enabled, I forgot what it gives me, but it's something like the password is not correct. The password is the same as what everyone in my apartment uses(they all have XP if that means anything), and what I have used before I switch to Linux. The encryption that I have right now is WEP, and I'm using the 128 bit hex that the router generates.  If I remember correctly there are 10 characters in the string.  Do I have to do something special to convert the string to the pass that I need to put in my computer to connect? or what I'm doing right now is wrong? The command that I have tried is:

```
iwconfig eth1 essid "home-network" key my-pass
```

Thanks.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> iwconfig eth1 essid "home-network" key my-pass

 

I think that should be:

```
iwconfig eth1 essid "home-network" key s:my-pass
```

----------

## ocean

I had tried what both of you told me, neither of those things worked, and then I tried network manager again, which just magically started working, which is really weird, but anyway, thanks for the help guys.

----------

